# My puppy is 6 months old today - 11/11/11!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

The time passed so quickly and he has grown even faster!
I added a picture of him at two months old so you can see how he`s changed 

*Two months:*



*Six months (today):*


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup incredible change in 4 months!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice mine is almost 5 mon. How thay change so fast.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, They grow up too fast to enjoy when they were small puppies!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

They do grow fast. Very handsome boy


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Handsome boy, they go from little cuddle balls to looking like real dogs in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your baby boy has grown handsomely.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you all!

I wonder how he would look at one year old, At what age do they stop gaining height?
*
*


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

He reminds me of my R.D. He grew so fast it seemed like you could actually see him growing by the minute.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

You're absolutely right! 
Every week that passes you can see a change even though I see him every day which is amazing.


----------

